# Larry & Nancy Bunny Village



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 9, 2010)

Here are pictures of our bunnies, past and present.ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray::big wink::big wink::big wink::big wink:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Pipp (Aug 9, 2010)

Ya! Larry and Nancy have a Blog!! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 9, 2010)

yes we do! Over the last decade we've rescued 37 bunnies, had them all neutered, and when we could find a suitable home we adopted them out and believe me it wasn't easy to make it through our screening. We move to Vegas from Central Calif. two years ago with 17 bunnies still in our charge. We've had to say bye to a few as they've passed to the "bridge". Ted was well over 12 years and Mr. B was more than ten years so it was expected, just not easy. The hardest was when our first rescue, Commander Bun-Bun (name courtesy of the Drew Carey Show) faded out of our life. She was such a tuff, fearless little bunny that we thought she'd be with us much longer. Our latest acquisition came from Arizona and we had lots of help getting her here. We love our bunnies and can't imagination life with out them.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm kind of down in the dumps today. Charlene, our little Agouti ND has been off here feed for two day and doesn't seem interested in eating. Over the last couple of months she's been slowing down. Not eating as much, sleeping more and just laying around. We've had her for a little over six years, so I think she's probably around 10 now--was fairly certain she is our oldest rabbit. She was rescued the same time as Ted--he passed away 3 months ago and he was definitely very old but such a sweet boy. When we first got Charlene her nails were almost curled around on themselves. We took her in for a neuter and found out that it had already been done, but the vet removed a gigantic bladder stone so it all worked out for the best. She was a very shy rabbit that had never been handled much so it took a little bit to gain her trust. Since then, she's turned into a very sweet, nosy little bunny. I'm afraid that I will be placing a rainbow bridge announcement before too long. TTFN


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 12, 2010)

Love all pics of your bunnies. They are so adorable ! Charlene seems to be a very sweet girl  And it's hard to hear when our beloved bunny is getting old. I don't want to think about my girl when she will be old  I always like to hear the stories of your bunnies.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks. It is hard as they age and you know you'll have to say goodbye. Definitely something we don't like to dwell on. The only real blessing we can have is that they go peacefully at home--hate having to make that last vet trip and be around strangers and in a strange place.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 13, 2010)

"So it is written, so it shall be"--Charlene past to the bridge a little after 2 this morning. We are going to bury her in the yard with one of her favorite toys next to Stewart, Ted, and Bonnie. Definitely not one of my favorite chores to have to do. We're thankful that she went peacefully and here at home. We will miss her so much--she was a sweet, happy little bunny. I'll always remember her running around in the rabbit room chinning everything and how she use to jump around in her hutch and carry on when it was treat time and time for vegetables. Rest in peace my little one, we love you and miss you.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 13, 2010)

hello  How are you and your bunnies ?


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost Charlene 

Losing them is just so hard.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Larry,i just found your blog..and your bunnies are all just adorable.....but i am so sorry to hear about Charlene...it sounds like she had a great life with you guys though...what more could a bunny ask for.

It's a great feeling when you rescue and help an unwanted or abandoned bunny....i gave my Maggie a home..she was living on the streets until she made a home in my sons friends front yard in a bush....the only thing is i have no idea on her age...she has been with me since the 26th Jan 06.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 27, 2010)

How is everyone?


----------



## BunnyLovers (Dec 15, 2010)

Everyone is fine. All of our rabbits are doing quite well. It seems that eating cardboard has become the new past time in our house.

Will take some pictures soon.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,

You have very cute bunnies. They look like they rest alot and are very comfy.

We need more pictures and could you possibly put a name to the bunnies when you post the pictures. :biggrin:

Susan


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 14, 2011)

Okay, the names in ascending order as follows: Nikki (Bunnicula II), Danzig, Cheri, Cheri, Spike, Peter, Ted (RIP), Coal, Nikki, post neuter as you an see the bare spot on her belly, Commander Bun-Bun, Serena on Nancy, Nikki, Bambi, Nikki, Bonnie --(RI)), Ted, Bonnie the world class sleeper, Nikki also a contender for world class sleeper, Serena and her ball, and Nikki in the sun.


----------



## Nela (Jan 25, 2011)

How are you holding up? I can only imagine... I've never been lucky enough to have one bunny in my life that long. I cannot imagine how difficult it must be for you right now. Thinking of you. :rose:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 25, 2011)

We are doing fine. We knew Hoss was very old for a rabbit, and, was talking with my son about him the other day and about being prepared. The problem is that none of our bunnies are young anymore. So, you have to cherish the time that is given you. Sure do miss our big boy.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey Nancy & Larry! I haven't really been on RO in quite some time, so I have fallen out of the loop. I was wondering how Miss Lilly was? I still miss that sweet girl.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 26, 2011)

She is large and in charge.


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Looking forward to more updates and pictures!


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jun 15, 2012)

I love all the photos of your buns Larry 
They are so pretty!
I think it's due time for some more pictures though


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 15, 2012)

yes


----------



## Mattiegabco1 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting pictures. I fairly enjoyed looking at them. They look amazing! What type of bunnies are they?:?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 4, 2013)

Haven't been here for quite a while--took some time to find my own thread. Our oldest bunny Coal passe away last June. She was around 14 years, and just like her, none of our bunnies are youngsters. Nikki, our avatar, is over seven now. Currently we are babysitting Peanut for larryng for a week while he's in SoCal for a wedding and vacation. She looks just like our old boy Ted, except she's a third of his size and moves like a rocket.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 4, 2013)

What great pics and what a lovely bunny family you have. Sad to hear about Charlene but they´ve all had a wonderful life with you full of love and care. They are definitely all very lucky bunnies.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm glad you're back on! I'm so sorry about Cole she was an adorable bunny! And that's great that you get to foster Peanut! She sounds so cute! How many bunnies do you have now?


----------



## agnesthelion (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh hey there Larry. I forgot AGAIN you had a blog. You should post more pics of your buns 
Didn't know you were watching Peanut for Larry again.....isn't this your second time? It's great you both live close to each other. Hope Larry and peanut are doing good!?

I remember about Coals passing. You should feel great you gave her such a long happy life of 14 years.

Who is your youngest bun as of now?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, this is the second time we are Peanut sitting. We still have ten bunnies. One of the days (soon, maybe) I'll post more pics. Mostly, they go to facebook. Coal was with us for so long and she was such a great little bunny. We kind of run the gamut--Nikki our avatar is a Dwarf mix and wiegh less than 4 pounds. Serena is a Checked Giant and is almost 20 pounds, and, very active.The rest are pretty much a mix of mixes except Peter--he's a big beautiful Chin at a little over ten pounds and very lazy. I pick him up pan and all, and, when I set it on the floor, I've got to nudge him to get out.


----------



## kmaben (Apr 7, 2013)

Say what Larry? A blog? I'd read this everyday. Sorry to hear about Coal. Bet there's a very big space where she should be. 

Love the rabbit pictures. Good looking bunch


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 10, 2013)

We've been thinking of changing our phone number and name so we don't have to give Peanut back. She is just so cute and looks like a quarter scale of our old boy Ted. She's become a lot friendlier and easier to handle too.


----------



## agnesthelion (Apr 10, 2013)

Nancy McClelland said:


> We've been thinking of changing our phone number and name so we don't have to give Peanut back. She is just so cute and looks like a quarter scale of our old boy Ted. She's become a lot friendlier and easier to handle too.



Haha I think Larry would hunt and track you down to the ends of the earth. He seems to have a special relationship with peanut 

It's so nice you guys live close enough to do that. Bunny savvy sitters are the best!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 12, 2013)

:in tears: He came and picked her up last night. Our alarm system will usually deter anyone from coming in--her name is Amy and she's 140 pounds of Bull Mastiff with attitude, but, we relented. We are pretty lucky when it comes time to need a sitter as our son comes over with his 4 and stays at our house. Oh, did I mention that I'm also his landlord? Having a rabbit savvy sitter is always best, and one more here doesn't really add to the work, just have to use my time-management skills more sharply.


----------



## holtzchick (Apr 12, 2013)

Hmmm... I wasn't aware that you had a blog! I loved looking through all the pictures of your past rabbits! I THINK I saw Commander Bun Bun if I'm not mistaken and your right, looks identical to Phoenix


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 13, 2013)

They look like they could be form the same litter.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes, they do really look alike.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 13, 2013)

So many bunnies! I really love the sooty fawn one in particular!

Do you have pics of your bull mastiff? I really wanted a bull mastiff or a newfie, but we ended up with an english cocker spaniel. We love him to bits though even though he's a pom. hehehe


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 21, 2013)

One of these days I'll get around to adding more pics of every one and thing. Normally I have happy news to share, but not so much this time. Molly is going to the vet for her final visit on Monday. She's over 14 and has been slowing these last six months or so--have to syringe feed her, antibiotics, food sensitivity and a host of other problems we've been working thru. She won't eat, not even treats and she's lost a lot of weight and is now having balance issues. It's time, but **** it! "Do not go gentle into the night", but I do have to face up to reality and give her some peace with dignity. Pray for us, as I'll be a blubbering mess and I'll still have to bury her with my others afterwards.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 22, 2013)

Reprieve--the vet checked her teeth and gave her a front and back trim. Used a little metacam, and she cleaned out her hay rack. Hopefully she'll be the one of mine to crack 14 years now------soooooooooooo relieved!!!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 22, 2013)

Yay! That is great! Hopefully she will last a lot longer. It would be nice if she broke all records and lasted until she was 20 years old.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 22, 2013)

Went back and looked at all the photos again....they´re all such lovely buns and can´t believe you have so many. I´d love my buns to live to a ripe old age although I hate the sad goodbyes but that´s the joy and sadness of having pets.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 23, 2013)

"Good news everyone"--my favorite quote from Futurama, Molly is doing fine, so far. At her age things can go to heck fast, but so far so good. We have lost a few when they weren't that old, but no matter how long a time (or short) it still leaves a big hole. We have been very lucky to have so many of our brood live to have so many of ours reach such old age. We don't know how old Ted was for sure, but he was a teen. The problem now is, our baby Nikki our avatar is over 7--not a baby anymore.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, its great that Molly is doing pretty good! And I agree with Lisa, your bunnies live such long lives. Yes, tell us your secret?

I'd love to see some recent pictures too.


----------



## PaGal (Apr 23, 2013)

I am so very happy for you and Molly that she is doing better! It is always to soon to lose one that you love, be it human or animal.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 11, 2013)

Molly is still going strong. But, the big announcement is we have a new rescue from Auburn, CA. His name is Cosmo and he is such a sweet little boy. He's about the same size as our mini Rex, Bambi, but she's heavier. Guess I have to update my pics now. Thanks goes out to Operation Roger as they arranged for him to be transported by truckers from Auburn to Las Vegas--had to drive 11 miles one way to get him.


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 11, 2013)

:goodjob & :thanks: to Operation Roger! Welcome to your new home, Cosmo!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 11, 2013)

That's awesome! Cosmo is so lucky to have a home with you guys! Yes, post some pics of him.  Oh and that's great that Molly is still going strong.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 26, 2013)

Another update--Cosmo is doing just fine and he lives up to the character name he was given. He's such a cute little bunny and has loads of personality. We also have a new bunny named Hopscotch--he's a cute little lionhead that has been adopted about 3 times and returned and had 2 days left. The Bunderground Railroad got him from N California to us and he's also doing just fine. Like Cosmo, he's a little hutch-aggressive, but like Cosmo he's not had a lot of continuity in his life and we don't mind working with troubled bunnie---great challenges=great rewards. They are both very friendly and very nosy and we can tell Cosmo is younger (teenager) by the way he behaves. They are both cute little boys and now they are ours!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 26, 2013)

Great that Molly is doing better and the two new boys sound like real little characters. Can´t wait to see pics and they´re so lucky to have landed with you.


----------



## Troller (Aug 26, 2013)

Glad they both finally got a good and loving home.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 4, 2013)

More news on the home front, we finally found a male Zebra Finch so our family room is filled with all the familiar noise I've been missing the last couple of months. I named him "Buddy", so, now I have a new Bud!:biggrin2:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 10, 2013)

That's awesome Larry! I'd love some pictures!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 15, 2013)

Everyone's fine here. Cosmo and Hopscotch are both melding into our herd better everyday. Cosmo is becoming quite a pest and won't be ignored when he's out and about. Still looking about for a new canine, but, won't be anything nearly as big as a bull mastiff this time around. We've gone 2 whole days with no rain at our end of the valley! Got to get some pics taken and then posted, but, I'm not one that overly uses a camera so it may be awhile.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 15, 2013)

Good to hear the bunniess are doing good! Hope you can get some pictures sometime in the next few months.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 9, 2013)

This is one of those postings I hate doing. Tomorrow we are going to be bidding farewell to another bunny, as it's time, but I hate going to the vet --just wish she'd pass at home in her sleep. Molly, our oldest bunny ever, born in July of 1998, has been going downhill for some time and we've been doing a lot just to keep her going but it's gotten to the point where I know she is past any real quality and is having trouble getting around and has lost considerable weight. Today I lament, and, tomorrow I will be posting at the "Bridge". I'm gonna miss my nosy old girl.


----------



## PaGal (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so sorry that you have had to make that decision. For those of us who truly love our fur family members it is the hardest thing we will ever have to do but it truly is out of love for your bun that you do this. 

(Hugs)...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 10, 2013)

She's better, so we're in a holding pattern for now. At her age, things can change rapidly, but for now we're gonna keep helping her out.


----------



## PaGal (Dec 10, 2013)

That is a relief. I know you will cherish every moment you have with her.


----------



## Tauntz (Dec 10, 2013)

Cherish what time you have with your precious Molly. I'm glad she is doing better & hope that you will have time together & when it is her time she will go peacefully in her sleep with you there to love & reassure her.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 1, 2014)

Been awhile. Molly is still going so we're very thankful for that. Finn, my sweet little mini boy passed away unexpectedly--he was fine in the morning and had passed in the evening with no sign or warning and he hadn't turned 4 yet. I had to take a break from typing for a minute. We're sitting Peanut for Larry Ng while he's remodeling his condo. I heard some noise on the chair mat and looked down and Peanut was at my feet--no one gets to free roam the house and she's only the second bunny to jump the barricade in the last 5 years. Finn did it the second day he was with us and never did it again--think he didn't like the tile floor as much as the carpet in the bunny room. We are still looking for another canine to replace our Amy girl, but haven't settled on anything yet. Super bowl tomorrow, GO BRONCO'S!!


----------



## whiskylollipop (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that, a sudden unexpected bunny passing is one of my worst fears. 

Binky happily over the bridge Finn!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 3, 2014)

That's at the top of our list for sure. We'll be taking Molly in tomorrow for the last time--she's just laying on her side and can't move anymore. I am happier when they pass here in their sleep and really just hate to make that vet trip. I was shook up by Finn's passing, but, he was happy all the time and then just was gone so suddenly that he didn't suffer and I didn't have to take him in and have him PTS. Hard to believe but she'd be 16 if she'd have made it to July. And on a lighter note, was using the shop vac today to clean up the poop and cardboard bits with Mr Hoppes out and it was quite a chore as he followed me all around and kep trying to look up the tube. Some of the bunnies don't like the Vac and some of them are a pain in the southern end. The funniest is Nikki, our avatar. She'll flop right next to it and go to sleep on the floor with it running, and it's a gigantic vac, not one of the small ones. I've always admired her sleeping abilities, like the avatar pic with her asleep on her back and her feet in the air. Very strange! When she was a kit she'd sleep inside a piece of PVC pipe so I guess she was used to sleeping inverted because of the curvature, or maybe she's just goofy.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 3, 2014)

So sorry about Molly, that's a record age for any bun and it must be terrible to have to decide but you know her so well. Will be thinking of you, I dread reading the bridge posts particularly of bunnies we know so well.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 2, 2014)

All the rabbits are fine, but, we're the one's with the problems. I have COPD so I know my days are numbered--I caught a cold so I thought they were gonna be really shortened. The real problem we have right now is with Nancy. She's got several intestinal problems including Colitis and got such a bad infection she spent 3 days in intensive care and is now on her 3rd course of anti-biotics. The doctor also mentioned the possibility of have to remove some of her intestines as her infection was so bad it was causing her kidneys to shut down. Now for the good stuff--all the bunnies are doing well and I'm thinking of telling larryng that Peanut ran away as I don't want to give her back. Still looking for a canine too to replace Amy with--miss our old giant girl. Ta ta for now!


----------



## PaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for the losses you have suffered as well as for the health problems both of you are dealing with. 

Glad to hear all of the other buns are doing well and good luck with finding a new doggy family member. Some day before I pass I am determined to share my life with an Irish Wolfhound.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 13, 2014)

Was watching TRU TV the other night--Americas Funniest and they showed a clip of the girl with a bag of food on Rabbit Island and about 500 of here close, personal, bunny friends.


----------



## kmaben (Sep 14, 2014)

Crazy cat lady or Crazy rabbit lady? Pretty sure I'd pick the rabbits! How is everything going Larry?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 17, 2014)

Every little thing is fine here. The bunnies are healthy, we've had our finch for a little over a year now and he's doing great. Fry, our puppy is growing like a weed--he's 6 months as of the 12th and and now weighs 108 pounds--he's gonna be gigantic. Got a new motorcycle, a Harley CVO Road King in tribal orange. Still all above ground and breathing so what more could you ask for?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 5, 2015)

And now for an update on Fry. He's more of a planetoid than Canine and we took him in this morning to get neutered. We have to keep him in for a week and cone him at night for 4 nights, so we will be prisoners in our own home. Oh well! Just finished reading "The Fault in Our Stars". Excellent, depressing, but still excellent.


----------



## PaGal (Jan 5, 2015)

Glad everyone is doing well. Hope ya'll had a good Christmas and New years. If you ever need someone in Va to babysit your pup, just holler.  Love big dogs, the bigger the better. I read that book a while back. It was a bit depressing. I think they made a movie.


----------



## pani (Jan 10, 2015)

They did make a movie! Even knowing what happens in the book, it's pretty heartwrenching to watch. Glad to hear Fry is doing well!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 20, 2015)

We're still good and Fry is now gigantic. Took him to the vet and boy did we get stared at on the way over. Had the sunroof open and he was sitting the whole time with his head out and looking around. Do have some bad news though. Serena, our Checkered Giant has been losing weight and having mobility problems. She is 11, so it's not a big shock, but her days with us are numbered. She has always been a friendly lap/cuddle bunny--it's the pits having to take her in for that last visit.


----------



## PaGal (Jan 26, 2015)

Would love to see Fry. One of the twins has become very interested in great danes. Although the other likes all breeds but the small ones. 

I am sorry you must once again deal with such a sad and heart breaking situation.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 21, 2015)

Phillip J Fry is now a year old and has his own gravity--lord, he is huge! Nancy has a facebook page with pics from 6 weeks til now.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 21, 2015)

Where is a pic of the mythical Mr. Fry?!?!?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 21, 2016)

Everyone is older and one day closer.............. Fry is huge now and we have his brother from another litter, Bender and he is huge but not quite as big as Fry. Our avatar, Nikki is around 9 years old now and is completely blind, but I haven't changed things in her room for more than 4 years, so, she still gets around pretty well and even runs. She's our baby as everyone else is older. Bambi has got to be getting close to 14 now--she does show her age a little but is still doing just fine and has always been the best jumper. Nancy has photos of everyone on her facebook page under the same name as this.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 25, 2016)

Everyone is fine and the dogs are even bigger. Our avatar, Nikki is blind and deaf and has been losing weight--she was never heavy to begin with. Don't think it will be too much longer till we have to make that final trip that I absolutely loathe so much. Maybe some good news though for me--stem cell treatment is showing promise countering COPD, so I'm on the list for interview and possible experimental treatment--so far they have an 80% success rate but I know nothing of the screening and how many get rejected initially, so with stats it's always a crap shoot.


----------

